# dip your car



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever used Plasti-dip products? I'm going to spray my car with it in the pearl colors. Just need to know the in and outs of using it. If no ones ever used it I'll post before and after pictures and see how it holds up.

Ged


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i personally do not like the stuff, I sprayed the inside of a cooler and that **** just peeled right off. Good luck, i hope you are not wasting your time and money.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I sprayed the rear fender wells on my f150 almost a year ago with the rattle can type. No prep other then wiping the areas down with rubbing alcohol and a rag. Has held up well, and havent even had to retouch it. Im surprised at how well it has done in that area. If your doing the body, im thinking you will need to wash with dawn or palmolive and strip the wax so it'll adhere, but then again, i aint got a clue.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Did all the chrome on my wife's suv a pewter gray color (I hate chrome) about 2 years ago. Front grill, window trim, door handles, exhaust tips and the badges. Only issue was the door handles because of them being grabbed all the time. Everything else has held up great.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

We sprayed a mustang flat black. No issues been on for several weeks now. Looks good.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Lots of info on the motorcycle forums, those guy's use it with great results.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

I used it on the bumper extensions and fender flares on my dad's TJ (they had faded to a nasty grey color). So far it has held up well. Better than I expected actually.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

*plastidip*

I've done all the chrome on my past two cars. Last car I did the rims as well. It was on there for over a year even going through brush car washes and never had a problem. Current vehicle is going on 6 months with no issues.

Lots of light coats is what has made it last for me. I've read that you do want a good wax job on the car so that when you decide to remove it peels off easily.

Watch the dipyourcar videos on youtube and have at it.

Let us know how it works out.

Jason


----------



## theneedmachine (Jan 19, 2013)

did my rims about 8 months ago, still look great with little prep. 4 coats. light first coat and go heavier with each following coat.


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do a youtube search. There's ton of demo's and step-by-step.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My tank is done with it. Holds up well and easy to repair with a rattle can.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Rubberized car*

I finished the paint so I'll up date. First total cover in black then cover in the clear with the pearls mixed in. I used one and a half gallons of black to get full cover. I then shot 2 gal of matte clear and glossifier mix with 150 ml of pearl mixed in. It didn't cover as well as I wanted so I reshot with another gal of glossifier and 150 ml of pearl. The color is not what I expected but I think I'll have to live with it. My BOOBY car I guess. I think I should of left it all black, but it's a mud truck so no matter. Will see how it holds up.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Fishtexx said:


> Lots of info on the motorcycle forums, those guy's use it with great results.


My brother did an old Honda shadow in flat black with white stripes. Heck of an improvement for $30


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

gedavis2 said:


> The color is not what I expected


You must have spilt some Schlitz in the paint. :rotfl:


----------



## John Kocurek (Jul 10, 2006)

*Schlitz Can*

Put little blue on it and I think you got it.:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------

